# Call of Duty 1: CD Key In Use, Try reconnecting later!



## imalouie (May 25, 2016)

Title has said it all, I've purchased Call of Duty 1 & Call of Duty United Offensive legally, I've got the CDs and when I go to enter in the CD Key from the disc case, it says it appears valid --... but when I go to Join Game, and I attempt to join /ANY/ multiplayer server, says it is in use.

I've tried waiting, it's been more than a day and I've been trying constantly.
I've tried re-connecting to my internet.
I've tried restarting my computer.
I've tried re-installing COD 1 and COD:UO.
My patch is up to date (1.5), I've got everything installed correctly.
Before reinstalling, I cleared the registry via regedit and I cleared any Infinity/Activision/Call of Duty files within my computer. I even downloaded Game Key Revealer to find hidden keys and there are none.

What do I do?! I'm literally tired of exploring the depths of the internet for a solution.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

imalouie said:


> Title has said it all, I've purchased Call of Duty 1 & Call of Duty United Offensive legally, I've got the CDs and when I go to enter in the CD Key from the disc case, it says it appears valid --... but when I go to Join Game, and I attempt to join /ANY/ multiplayer server, says it is in use.
> 
> I've tried waiting, it's been more than a day and I've been trying constantly.
> I've tried re-connecting to my internet.
> ...


Opening a support ticket with Steam and posting in their forums would be the first thing to do, and hopefully Steam support won't take a month to reply.


----------

